# CCW carry options



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Couple of things...
-I live in Florida, it's hot as hell
-I need a better way to CCW at work (in sales, not in an office, but have to wear pants and dress shirt, tucked in)

I currently am carrying a Glock 27 in an ankle holster (it's OK, but heavy as hell, and yes, I'm use to it)

I also sometimes carry a pea shooter Kel Tec 32 in a teeny pocket holster when I don't feel like lugging the Glock around. 

The stopping power on the Kel Tec scares me. 

Any advice on how to better conceal and carry the Glock 27? 

* I have a Kahr CW9 I'm trying to break in right now, so that may be my next move, once it fires correctly!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm nor sure of the exact dimensions of that model Glock.If you are able to get it in an ankle holster could you possibly use a pocket holster? I know a guy that works in a place where they have to wear much what you are describing though I believe he has a sport coat on much of the time if not all. Most everyone he works with carry as well and all use a pocket holster mostly for their pants pocket. I don't know if your weapon will work that way but it's all I could think of in your situation.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like the Kahr is a good option. Get that thing working! An ankle rig isn't as fast as a tuckable holster but might be a good option as you are already used to carrying a larger pistol that way. Crossbreed holsters really shine for this kind of carry. Look into their holster selection and see if the will make one for the CW9. That might just be the perfect solution to your defensive needs at the office.


----------

